# I have been waiting almost 30 years for this.



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

When I first started hunting turkeys around 1980 I dreamed that some day I would be able to harvest a turkey on my own property. 

When I first started turkey hunting I had to drive 20+ miles before I even started to try and locate a turkey. In the last few years I have been able to harvest a bird within a half mile of my property but the toms never seemed to hang out on my place in the spring even though there has been a couple of hens nesting there the last four years.

A couple of weeks ago I was going into my property to get a load of fire wood and bumped into a big flock of hens and poults at the gate. When I gout out to unlock the gate I was able to make a pretty good bust on the flock.

I left the truck at the gate and moved 50 yards away and set up after donning some camo. After a few minutes I heard the hens start to yelp to assemble the flock. I started to kee kee. The first bird that came in ended up being a young jake which ended up in the freezer for Thanksgiving.

A long time dream has finally come true.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats......Glad you got a turkey and your holiday diner.........Mack


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That was a great fall hunt. Way to bust em up and call them in! Congrat's


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I know the feeling...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> I know the feeling...


& I also, we've come a long way, baby! Congrats MB! I, too, remember how it was in '78. What a success!


----------



## wapiti777 (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent. Have a Happy Thanksgiving with that bird..


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

way to go multi!!!

the turkeys are definitely showing up places they never used to be!!! we never had any behind my house 5 years ago.... we saw 60 in one day last week.... and even a smokey grey!!!

my fall turkey tag went unfilled... but i had fun taking a few days off of deer hunting to try to put the moves on them... passed up some nice toms trying to get that smokey grey... and it cost me... but im ok with that... it was a hen anyway... maybe she can pass the gene to some young this spring!!!

sure is nice to have another turkey spot eh


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Next season I really want to get a bird. It is about all that is left that I have not gotten. Do they let labs retrieve turkeys too. No just kidding.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats Multibeard


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, that's great...congratulations Multibeard! :coolgleam


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> Next season I really want to get a bird. It is about all that is left that I have not gotten. Do they let labs retrieve turkeys too. No just kidding.


Not in the spring but I used the old lab to bust flocks a few times in the fall. We will have to see about getting you a tom next spring. We just have to find some where that I do not have to climb that mountain to get to the birds. LOL

HunterHawk. Most of the turkey hunters of today do not realize how few and far between turkeys were back 25+ years ago.

When I first stated chasing turkeys I drew 3 tags for K in a row. They all went unfilled due to my not knowing what I was doing. In the next 6 or so years I was unsuccessful in the drawings. I was able to get an education in turkey hunting by reading and helping friends fill there tags. In 1989 I drove to Gladstone to pick up a left over tag for the Garden Peninsula where I was able to finally shoot a turkey of my own, a double beard. The next year I shot a 5 beard in the spring and a triple in the fall off the same farm. I hunted up there for years because it was almost a guaranteed tag in the draw.

When they first came out with the experimental season (now 234) I started hunting back in area K.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Job Multi!!! Man, where you been hiding?? I need somebody to skin & flesh beaver.:evil:

It is really amazing how the turkeys have flourished. Used to be turkey hunters were as rare as bow hunters. Now they are everywhere (both turkeys and bow hunters). Used to be that we had one guy, in a camp of 10, that bow hunted ... recurve, glass arrows, no sites or release (state of the art at the time) and I don't think there was a wild trukey within a 50 mile radius of our property.


----------



## Sc2 (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome! We've also seen a great increase in birds up around MIO, MI.


----------

